# expat medical insurance for Greece



## Rodney Wall (Jan 11, 2014)

I ve been living in Greece for the last ten years as a non working person . This year I have problem finding medical insurance because of my age. That means I cannot renew my residency permit. Does anyone have any suggestions??? Thanks


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. Do you own your own house ?


----------



## Rodney Wall (Jan 11, 2014)

Rodney Wall said:


> I ve been living in Greece for the last ten years as a non working person . This year I have problem finding medical insurance because of my age. That means I cannot renew my residency permit. Does anyone have any suggestions??? Thanks


Thanks for the information. Too too expensive... Thanks anyway


----------



## Rodney Wall (Jan 11, 2014)

No I don't have my own house. I rent


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it possible to find a small job? A couple of hour a few days a week in a bar might give you enough stamps for IKA insurance. I don't know how this works for non Europeans, and (after ten years you probably know all this) you probably have to work for a year before you can claim. 
I know some people here who work only one or two hours a day, 4 days a week - term time only in private school bilingual programs. The money hardly seems worth the effort, but you can make enough stamps to insure the whole family. (I think they do have to buy a few extra stamps along the way).


----------

